# Radiant Barrier on half of roof



## JJJ (Sep 9, 2013)

I am remodeling my home and replacing about half of my roof.  Is it worth putting radiant barrier decking on this new section only when the other half I am not touching the roof at all.<br><br>The roof where the addition is is facing north.<br><br>Thanks.<br>


----------

